# Thermalright HR-02 Macho VS. Thermalright Silver Arrow



## Allstar (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ich stehe in der Zwickmülle.^^
Ich habe folgendes System
ASRock Extreme3 Gen3
i5-2500K
8GB DDRAM RAM team group
Sharkoon T9 Value Red Edition

Und ich will mir jetzt einen neuen Lüfter holen, würden die ohne Probleme passen?
Habe nachgemessen häte vom MB bis zum Rand sind es  ca. 16,5cm.
Und welcher von den beiden würde 4.5ghz locker wegstecken? Oder beide gleich gut??
Also mir gehts in der ersten Linie um den Preis, aber der neue Kühler sollte bei max Last
sehr leise sein und meine cpu kühlen.

Und dann habe ich noch eine 2 Frage wollte keinen neuen thread auf machen,
ich habe mich schon etwas mit dem UEFI angefreudet, aber das ist net so übersichtlich 
wie das alte Bios, was müsste ich alles machen damit mein i5-2500k  stabil auf 4.5Ghz läuft?? Und ich habe gesagt bekommen das man dann den  Core Voltage runter auf Manuall setzen soll, da Automatic die CPU  schaden kann. Also was muss ich alles beachten??
Und wie gehe ich vor? Vielleicht hat jemand das gleiche MB und die gleiche CPU wie ich.^^


Ich danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.
gruß
allstar


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Oktober 2011)

In das T9 passt der Macho ganz knapp nicht rein, von daher gewinnt der silver arrow


----------



## Allstar (30. Oktober 2011)

Ist der Silver Arrowkürzer??


----------



## elohim (30. Oktober 2011)

Der Silver Arrow ist nochmal 4 mm höher.


----------



## Sysnet (30. Oktober 2011)

Versuch es doch mit 4,4Ghz. Das kannst Du dann automatisch übers Board regeln lassen. Als Anfänger sollte man dem 2500k lieber nicht viel mehr als 1,3 geben. Meist ist man so bei knapp 1,3 wenn man die Automatik um 4,4Ghz bemüht. Ansonsten solltest Du mal in den OC-Thread schauen.


----------



## Allstar (30. Oktober 2011)

@ Sysnet
Du meinst Load Optimal CPU OC oder so oder??
Und davon gibt es auch eine GPU Variante wo man die GPU übertakten kann von Intel,
wie viel ist max.  drin, also wie viel kann man ohne Probleme übertakten?


----------



## facehugger (30. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Kühler:


EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000044) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
sollte passen und auch genug Reserven für deine geplante Übertaktung haben. Ich würde aber erstmal ohne Spannungserhöhung probieren, wie weit du kommst. Vielleicht hast du ja einen taktfreudigen Chip erwischt... Les dir allerdings vorher 1-2-Threads zum Thema hier im Forum durch!

Gruß


----------



## Allstar (30. Oktober 2011)

Dane für den Tipp werde ich mir mal anschauen.
P.S. Was sagt ihr zum Thermalright True Spirit??
Der ist ja nur 15.6cm hoch habe ich gelesen.


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe den Macho in unseren beiden Rechnern mit T9 Value red&green und das passt arschknapp, allerdings auf AMD systemen, k.a. obs da große unterschiede gibt in der Bauhöhe der CPU´s


----------



## Allstar (30. Oktober 2011)

=LordHelmchen= schrieb:


> Ich habe den Macho in unseren beiden Rechnern mit T9 Value red&green und das passt arschknapp, allerdings auf AMD systemen, k.a. obs da große unterschiede gibt in der Bauhöhe der CPU´s


 
Wie viel cm oder mm hast du luft zum Plexiglas???


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (30. Oktober 2011)

bei beiden ungefähr 1-2mm Luft, mehr ist es auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Allstar (30. Oktober 2011)

Ohhaa ^^
Ich kann doch den Kühler im Internet kaufen und erst mal so testen ob das passen würde oder?
Darf man Kühler auch zurück geben wenn die auf der cpu waren also schon liefen??


----------



## Sysnet (31. Oktober 2011)

Kühler zurückgeben ja, aber meist nur mit Verlust. Ist also nicht grad optimal. Du solltest auf jeden Fall vermeiden die Kühler ohne Handschuhe anzufassen. Das Kupfer läuft ansonsten sofort an. Da kann man die Händler schon verstehen dass sie die Dinger so nicht wieder haben wollen.

Wie gesagt ist 4,4 bei den meisten Boards mit UEFI-Bios problemlos für jeden Anfänger möglich. Einfach klicken und das wars.


----------



## Timmynator (31. Oktober 2011)

=LordHelmchen= schrieb:


> Ich habe den Macho in unseren beiden Rechnern mit T9 Value red&green und das passt arschknapp, allerdings auf AMD systemen, k.a. obs da große unterschiede gibt in der Bauhöhe der CPU´s


 
Das kommt hin, laut TR ist der Macho 162,09 (+-)mm von Bodenplatte bis  Heatpipespitze hoch. Wenn er wirklich die 16,5mm Platz hat, dürfte das  passen. 
Bei der Bauhöhe kann es keine (relevanten) Unterschiede geben, da die im Lieferumfang des Macho enthaltenen Bauteile (bis auf einige Unterlegscheiben) für beide Plattformen genutzt werden, lediglich die benutzen Löcher in der Backplate bzw. im Befestigungsrahmen unterscheiden sich.


----------



## saarlandurpils (2. November 2011)

Hab den Macho in dem besagten gehäuse sitzen. Die heatpipesenden kommen leicht ans Plexiglas dran..
Also megaenge sache...
Habe aber das Plexiglas mittlerweile eh gegen Lochblech getauscht (u.a. wegen Grafikkarte) und habe geringere Temps...

Habe vorne ganz oben ein DVD Brenner, darunter dann den 12cm Lüfter, im Gehäuse etwa gegen Ende des Brenners Richtung CPU habe ich einen 14cm Lüfter von Thermalright sitzen, dann nach ca. 10cm der 14ner vom Macho, und ganz hinten wieder ein 12er, alles in einer Reihe... 
CPU läuft mit 4,5Ghz und 1,276-1,28V

Gruss


----------



## Allstar (11. November 2011)

Also bin voll zufrieden mit dem Macho. xD
Da ich auch ein macho bin passt es ja.^^
Ne im Ernst er kühlt sehr gut meine CPU.


----------



## cheetahh (5. April 2012)

Passt er rein? Liegt er an der Seite an??


----------

